# [DSDT] obstination ou trouver le patch pour kernel 2.6

## SunMetis

salut amis gentoo!! Je poursuis dans ma quete de faire fontionner l'acpi de mon portable correctement la j'obtiens la dsdt "0 errors 0 warnings"  je sais qu'on peut l'intedrer dans le kernel (par initrd c pas concluant ). Il sufdit de specifier ou se trouve le hex /.../include/..  et hop ca doit marcher seulement je ne trouve pas le patch ( je precise que je suis sur 2.6.12) 

MERCI AMIS je sais que beaucoup on u ce problement alors HELP!

VIVE gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

En fait maintenant il suffit de définir 2 paramètres dans le .config du noyau.

```
CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="fichier .hex généré"
```

----------

## SunMetis

alors alors ce n'est present ni dans le acpi menu (qd je fais make menuconfig) ni dans le .config........... Je pense que le fait d'avoir integrer le patch initrd a virer cette option est ce possible?

----------

## SunMetis

salut Ey impossible d'appliquer le patch acpi-custom-DSDT.patch ...j'ai un "hunk failed". Je crois que depuis le kernel 2.6.9 plus besoin d'integrer ce patch... Puis je alors juste integrer les parametres que tu m'as donner ?? Ou faut il que je trouve un moyen d'appliquer ce pu... de patch ??

Merci

----------

## Ey

Elle n'apparait pas dans le menu mais elle est présente par DEFAUT même dans le noyau VANILLA donc le patch tu l'oublies c'était pour la préhistoire.

Tu édites le .config (tu verra il y a une ligne "# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set") et tu vas la tritouiller à la main et rajouter le CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE.

EDIT : en fait sur un 2.6.12 je le trouves même dans le menuconfig : Power Management options > ACPI > ACPI support > Include custom DSDTLast edited by Ey on Sat Sep 10, 2005 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SunMetis

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set" n'est pas present le .config c super etrange je vais le rajouter a la main pour voir !!

----------

## SunMetis

negatif il ne prend pas en compte les parametres rajoutes a la main .......... Ca commence a etre chi... ! Par pitie ou j'ai pu deconner ?

----------

## Ey

 *SunMetis wrote:*   

> negatif il ne prend pas en compte les parametres rajoutes a la main .......... Ca commence a etre chi... ! Par pitie ou j'ai pu deconner ?

 

Tu es sur d'avoir retiré les modifications qu'aurait pu faire le patch ?

sinon essaie un 

```
grep CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT drivers/acpi/osl.c
```

 pour voir si ça réagit.

Et encore une petite piste : il ne faut pas que CONFIG_STANDALONE soit activé d'après ce que j'ai dans mon Kconfig

(cette option c'est Device Drivers > Generic Driver Options >Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware)

----------

## SunMetis

exact ton indice est le bon cette option a ENFIN montre le bout de son nez ... j'ai dirige le fichier hex corrige il l'a pris en compte ....... On avance iMais au demarrage j'ai une erreur. au tout debut du style _/SR... J'aimerai te la monter mais ca passe trop vite . en faisait dmesg je ne vois que ce qui est apres....

COmment faire apparement c la derniere etape .

----------

## SunMetis

ok c bon voila l"erreur qui empeche le bon fonctionnement de la nouvelle dsdt 

(elle apparait des quela nouvelle dsdt se charge au boot)

Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node dfeaeb40), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node dfeaeb40), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.COMA._STA] (Node dfeaa7c0), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.COMA._STA] (Node dfeaa7c0), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.ECP_._STA] (Node dfeaa3e0), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.ECP_._STA] (Node dfeaa3e0), AE_NO_MEMORY

----------

## Ey

Tu as modifié beaucoup de chose dans ta dsdt ?

----------

## SunMetis

ma nouvelle dsdt qui soit disant etait nikelle (recuperer sur le site acpi qui proposait la dsdt corrigee) a encore une erreur en effet je l'ai extraite encore et voila ce qui en retourne apres je pense qu'apres ce sera parfait 

en faisant iasl -tc dsdt.dsl j'ai 

dsdt.dsl 6341:                                         Z007 (),                      Z007(),        0x2710

error 1037           ^ syntax error , unexpected '(', expecting '}'

c la seule erreur pas de warnings je ne suis pas un pro la dedans mais j'ai essaye de corriger la ligne 6341

mais je ne vois pas quel ( enleve et pour le remplace par } (si g bien compris l'erreur ?)

----------

## Ey

Post les 5-10 lignes autour de la ligne dont il te parle je pourrais peut-être t'aider.

----------

## SunMetis

en meme temps c bisard parceque les optimistations sont a 0 maintenant et la dsdt ne ressemble pas rien a celle que j'ai pourtant integre au noyau... Sauf s'il est normal q une fois chargee elle soit  modifiee et que les optimisations disparaissent? J'en devient fou lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *SunMetis wrote:*   

> en meme temps c bisard parceque les optimistations sont a 0 maintenant et la dsdt ne ressemble pas rien a celle que j'ai pourtant integre au noyau... Sauf s'il est normal q une fois chargee elle soit  modifiee et que les optimisations disparaissent? J'en devient fou lol 

 

Quelles optimisations ? J'ai pas tout comprit à tes 2 phrases là en fait  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SunMetis

alors alors on reprend .... (desole hier soir g t imcomprehensible plus de 8 h colle a l'ecran pour cette dsdt ca laisse des sequelles) 

voici le message que j'obtiens avec la dsdt que j'ai telecharge ... 

```
ASL Input:  ACER-Aspire_1691WLMi-S3C11-custom.asl - 6901 lines, 243151 bytes, 3164 keywords

AML Output: DSDT.aml - 27177 bytes 669 named objects 2495 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 1116 Optimizations
```

Des que je l'integre dans le noyau .... ( comme tu me l'as montre merci encore pareceque  je galerais  :Wink:  ) elle deconne j'ai un mesg d'erreur au demarrage:

```
Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node dfeaeb40), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node dfeaeb40), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.COMA._STA] (Node dfeaa7c0), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.COMA._STA] (Node dfeaa7c0), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.ECP_._STA] (Node dfeaa3e0), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.SIO_.ECP_._STA] (Node dfeaa3e0), AE_NO_MEMORY  

```

J'interroge la dsdt pour voir et effectivement j'ai 

```
Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 0000 Optimizations
```

de la je me pose la question : pourquoi la dsdt a change ? est ce normal?

Que dois je faire ?? 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

 *SunMetis wrote:*   

> de la je me pose la question : pourquoi la dsdt a change ? est ce normal?

 

Euh... à priori je dirais non c'est pas normal. Tu as regardé à quoi elle ressemble cette dsdt, si elle est vaguement identique ou si il manque quelquechose...

Sinon je sais pas trop comment t'aider.

----------

## SunMetis

alors alors ... J'ai compare avec l'outil Xdiff de gnome ( je suis faineant) et un peu a vu d'oeil  

La dsdt corrigee (non encore integree dans le noyau) est EXTREMEMENT (600 differences) differente de la dsdt que j'obtiens sur le noyau qui devrait normalement integre cette correction (ou ces corrections) 

Alors ou il n'a pas du tout ingere  la dsdt corrigee ou mon pc est le frere de SKYNET et refuse la nouvelle dsdt ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Si quelqu'un ou EY pouvait compare une dsdt corrige avant et apres integration dans le noyau ou l'initrd cela nous permettrai de savoir si elle doit "bouger" ou alors pas du tout ...

HMMMMMM je precise que les deux fichiers compare apres extraction  (iasl -tc) sont pour le premier en dsdt.asl et le second (fichier du noyau) en dsdt.dsl mais je crois que c normal  :Confused: 

----------

## SunMetis

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII CA Y EST Je l'ai fais et ca marche !!! J'ai l'etat de la batterie sous gnome... Le pc s'eteind normalement tout est ok .. 

Ca m'acoute  

:1 mois de galere

:la carte mere de mon portable

: de la sueur

Mais c bon 

Le truc en desespoir de cause je me suis dit peut etre que la dsdt corrigee etait pas bonne alors puisque mon laptop c un acer 1691 (serie 1690) pourquoi ne pas recuperer la dsdt du 1692 et la c ok ......... 

J'espere en tout cas que ce probleme cessera sur linux parceque bidouiller pour faire marcher une batterie c qd meme la honte ( c le genre de truc qui font mal a notre linux adore)

l'etat de la batterie est parfait sur gnome (alors que sous wmlaptop il ne montre pas la batterie charge a fond)...  Par contre une fonction de wmlaptop qui est geniale c'est l'auto regulation de la frequenece proc ... une autre appli dispo ?? ou est ce meme possible avec gnome?? 

Thx ...

----------

